# Benitez è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli: annuncio a breve



## admin (13 Maggio 2013)

Il *Napoli *aspetta ancora la risposta di *Mazzarri*. Il tecnico interessa alla Roma e all'Inter. Ma i nerazzurri, a meno di clamorose sorprese, dovrebbero continuare con Stramaccioni. La sensazione, comunque, è che tra Mazzarri e il Napoli sarà *addio*. Ed Aurelio *De Laurentiis, per sostituirlo*, pensa all'attuale tecnico del Chelsea *Rafa Benitez *che a fine stagione lascerà il posto a Mourinho. Altri candidati per la panchina azzurra sono Di Matteo e Bielsa. 

Di Marzio


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2013)

Beh... è molto meglio di Mazzari... per il Napoli è come passare dal nucleo della terra alla crosta terrestre


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2013)

Mah,Benitez ha uno staff lungo 1 km,che becca una valanga di quattrini.Difficile se non impossibile una tale ipotesi.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah,Benitez ha uno staff lungo 1 km,che becca una valanga di quattrini.Difficile se non impossibile una tale ipotesi.



Beh... alla fine prima del Chelsea stava per andare alla Sampdoria eh, non ci è andato perchè la Samp non poteva mettere una squadra competetitiva per il campionato (quello che voleva Benitez)
Il Napoli è altra storia, mi sembra che De Laurentis sia pronto ad investire bene per l'anno prossimo visto la CL... poi se vendono cavani un altro malloppo... 

Poi chiaro se allo spagnolo suonano PSG o Real (rotfl), chiaro che non va certo al Napoli..


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2013)

Beh io non credo alle voci che vede il Napoli pronto a spendere 50 meloni più il derivato della cessione di Cavani.E' fantacalcio.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2013)

il napoli frà un gran mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Beh, Benitez sarebbe l'allenatore adeguato per il salto di qualità. Da un po' dico che il problema del Napoli è il mister, hanno bisogno del mister capace di fargli fare il salto di qualità: Reja li ha portati in serie A, Mazzarri in CL, Benitez allo scudetto.


----------



## iceman. (14 Maggio 2013)

Si parla di 50 milioni + i soldi di cavani per il mercato.
Con quei 50 gli obiettivi sono jovetic e osvaldo.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2013)

*Benitez sul Napoli:"Ora non è il momento. Testa alla finale di Europa League".*


----------



## Ale (14 Maggio 2013)

piu che una tentazione, mi sembra un tentativo di suicidio. perche andare proprio su benitez??


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, Benitez sarebbe l'allenatore adeguato per il salto di qualità. Da un po' dico che il problema del Napoli è il mister, hanno bisogno del mister capace di fargli fare il salto di qualità: Reja li ha portati in serie A, Mazzarri in CL, Benitez allo scudetto.



Benitez con il Valencia vinse la liga... non è un gran fenomen, ma per l'orbita Napoli, sarebbe tanta roba..contando l'esperienza internazionale... poi boh...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si parla di 50 milioni + i soldi di cavani per il mercato.
> Con quei 50 gli obiettivi sono jovetic e osvaldo.



Non resta che pregare che sia una bufala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Benitez con il Valencia vinse la liga... non è un gran fenomen, ma per l'orbita Napoli, sarebbe tanta roba..contando l'esperienza internazionale... poi boh...


Se per fenomeno intendi Mourinho, Ferguson, allora no... ma è un grandissimo allenatore che porterebbe quel salto di qualità nella testa della squadra, perché il Napoli, quest'anno, avrebbe tranquillamente potuto vincere lo scudetto, però se mi vai a pareggiare 0-0 in casa con la Sampdoria significa che c'è qualcosa che non va...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Maggio 2013)

mazzarri ha la mentalità da provinciale non scherziamo, sbaglia sempre quando è il momento decisivo

No parole censurate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2013)

A me Benitez piace molto, lo scambierei subito per Allegri! Benitez ha fatto bene a Valencia, Liverpool ed ora al Chelsea. Se non sei bravo non fai bene in tre club diversi. 

Certo è un allenatore che ha bisogno di esser messo nelle condizioni di lavorare e sicuramente gli servono 2-3 buoni acquisti.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio in *pole position per la panchina del Napoli ci sarebbe Rafa Benitez*. Di Matteo è più defilato.


----------



## Dexter (18 Maggio 2013)

sicuramente nomi migliori di van bommel,seedorf e gattuso


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2013)

Ecco, Benitez lo prenderei io se dovessero cacciare Allegri.

Il paradosso: al Napoli viene accostato Benitez, a noi Gattuso o Seedorf 
Siamo finiti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Maggio 2013)

benitez è un ottimo tecnico,a mio parere farebbe molto bene a napoli,come in qualsiasi altra piazza dove lo lascino lavorare in autonomia e tranquillità


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Maggio 2013)

ho molte perplessità uno come benitez con un presidente come ADL...io lo vedrei molto meglio alla roma


----------



## Hammer (19 Maggio 2013)

Il problema di Benitez è che va a lavorare a Napoli.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2013)

Secondo gli ultimi rumors,* Benitez sarebbe molto molto vicino alla panchina del Napoli.* L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi rumors,* Benitez sarebbe molto molto vicino alla panchina del Napoli.* L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato.



Se prendono Benitez e riescono a fare un bel mercato possono ambire alla lotta scudetto.


----------



## The P (19 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi rumors,* Benitez sarebbe molto molto vicino alla panchina del Napoli.* L'accordo sarebbe stato trovato.



Beh, che dire, applausi per loro. Benitez è uno che sa fare giocare a calcio. 

Chelsea a parte


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

*Benitez, a meno di sorprese dell'ultimo minuto, è il nuovo allenatore del Napoli. 
*
Per loro è un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2013)

Se si rinforzano in difesa e tengono Cavani sono Forti


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Mazzarri è andato via perchè Dela non gli dava le giuste garanzie.L'addio di Cavani è certo,ora bisogna valutare come il Napoli reinvestirà il ricavato della cessione dell'Indio più la quindicina di mln derivante dalla qualificazione ai gironi di coppa.


----------



## Ena (20 Maggio 2013)

Se Benitez andrà al Napoli sono sicuro che il sostituto di Cavani sarà Torres


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Ena ha scritto:


> Se Benitez andrà al Napoli sono sicuro che il sostituto di Cavani sarà Torres



si dice che sia il primo della lista dei partenti di mourinho...e non è un bene,torres nella mediocrità del calcio italiano può fare i suoi 20 gol stagionali


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mazzarri è andato via perchè Dela non gli dava le giuste garanzie.L'addio di Cavani è certo,ora bisogna valutare come il Napoli reinvestirà il ricavato della cessione dell'Indio più la quindicina di mln derivante dalla qualificazione ai gironi di coppa.



Boh vero.. ma se Benitez accetta vuol dire che un minimo di garanzia le avrà... 

Comunque per il Napoli, Benitez è davvero davvero tanta roba. Vanno a prendere un allenatore che ha vinto tutto e che viene fresco da un terzo posto col Chessi ed una EL in bacheca.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

*Sembra che Benitez ed il Napoli abbiano trovato l'accordo*. Mancano solo i dettagli. L'accordo totale verrà finalizzato nei prossimi giorni a Londra.


----------



## Butcher (20 Maggio 2013)

Loro Benitez, noi Seedorf (?). Cerca l'errore.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Faranno un grande mercato, secondo me puntano al campionato


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Benitez per il Napoli è tanta roba.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Faranno un grande mercato, secondo me puntano al campionato


.


Anche perché Benitez non credo andrebbe al Napoli sapendo che la società non segue le sue indicazioni come quando andò all'Inter. per me non solo hanno l'accordo tra di loro, ma hanno pianificato anche il mercato. L'assenza di Cavani può essere coperta dalla costruzione di un collettivo di qualità. La prima punta potrà essere pure un Soldado, un Jackson Martinez, un Leandro Damiao, un Osvaldo (Torres non credo perché prende troppo). Ma è dietro che metteranno su una bella squadra...

Perché Galliani dice che il calcio sta cambiando e il Monaco può spendere soldi? Il Napoli non è forse arrivato secondo in classifica spendendo sacchi di mele e cesti di banane?

Loro benitez e un bel mercato, noi seedorf e vergara.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Maggio 2013)

Anche se prendono Benitez non credo che faranno un grandissimo mercato, poi se vendono Cavani hanno un bel gruzzoletto, ma perdere Cavani e tanta roba. Detto questo non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo il suo arrivo sinceramente.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Anche perché Benitez non credo andrebbe al Napoli sapendo che la società non segue le sue indicazioni come quando andò all'Inter. per me non solo hanno l'accordo tra di loro, ma hanno pianificato anche il mercato. L'assenza di Cavani può essere coperta dalla costruzione di un collettivo di qualità. La prima punta potrà essere pure un Soldado, un Jackson Martinez, un Leandro Damiao, un Osvaldo (Torres non credo perché prende troppo). Ma è dietro che metteranno su una bella squadra...
> ...


Galliani è quello che dice che " Abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti nel girone di ritorno, ritmo da scudetto, l'anno prossimo competeremo per lo scudetto"
"se non avessimo avuto l'Handicap"
L'anno prima
"Se non avessimo avuto gli infortuni"
L'anno con Leonardo
"Se thiago silva e pato non si fossero infortunati, avremmo vinto lo scudetto"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Ecco, adesso sto iniziando a preoccuparmi. E dovrebbe preoccuparsi anche la Juventus.
Il Napoli con Benitez lotta seriamente per lo scudetto, segnatevelo, anche solo facendo un minimo di mercato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

che tristezza,l'anno prossimo faremo la fine dell'inter,ma forse qualcuno si potrà riempire la bocca e il cu.lo dicendo che giochiamo bene..pietà


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

*L'agente di Benitez è appena atterrato in Italia*. Per domani è fissato un incontro presso la Filmauro, a Roma, con il presidente De Laurentiis. Benitez è sempre più vicino al Napoli.

Sky


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2013)

Con Benitez il Napoli potrà puntare seriamente allo scudetto. Io son convinto che il problema del Napoli sia l'allenatore, problema che risolvi con Benitez.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Benitez il Napoli potrà puntare seriamente allo scudetto. Io son convinto che il problema del Napoli sia l'allenatore, problema che risolvi con Benitez.



dipenderà molto da come si rinforzeranno con la cessione di cavani...se spendono bene possono fare 3/4 colpi di ottimo livello


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Bella roba
La Juve vince lo scudetto e va già a pensare a rinforzare la squadra per diventare ancora più forti
Questi si sono già mossi per l'allenatore, o si tengono cavani oppure vendono e rinforzano la squadra. In ogni caso ne escono comunque forti.
Noi abbiamo il presidente che vuole una cosa, Galliani che ne vuole un'altra, non sappiamo manco chi sarà l'allenatore e rinnoviamo a Bonera. E pensiamo pure a rinnovare a Robinho...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Benitez il Napoli potrà puntare seriamente allo scudetto. Io son convinto che il problema del Napoli sia l'allenatore, problema che risolvi con Benitez.



Nel caso cedessero Cavani(è sicuro)bisogna vedere come reinvestono il ricavato.Poi Benitez non è mai stato,esclusa la parentesi di Valencia,un cavallo vincente in campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso cedessero Cavani(è sicuro)bisogna vedere come reinvestono il ricavato.Poi Benitez non è mai stato,esclusa la parentesi di Valencia,un cavallo vincente in campionato.


Credo che, in ogni caso, lo Spagnolo sia spanne avanti a tutti in serie A. Cavani verrà sicuramente venduto, poi con qualche acquisto azzeccato(senza spese folli)secondo me potranno assolutamente dire la loro, anch'io credevo che senza Cavani per loro ci sarebbe stata l'EL, però con Benitez cambiano le carte in tavola...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che, in ogni caso, lo Spagnolo sia spanne avanti a tutti in serie A. Cavani verrà sicuramente venduto, poi con qualche acquisto azzeccato(senza spese folli)secondo me potranno assolutamente dire la loro, anch'io credevo che senza Cavani per loro ci sarebbe stata l'EL, però con Benitez cambiano le carte in tavola...



Beh Benitez stava per accettare la Samp l'anno scorso.Io non credo vogliano far follie sul mercato,lo conosciamo benissimo Dela.Non è e mai sarà uno spendaccione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Benitez stava per accettare la Samp l'anno scorso.Io non credo vogliano far follie sul mercato,lo conosciamo benissimo Dela.Non è e mai sarà uno spendaccione.


Appunto dico, di fatto parlavo di acquisti azzeccati, senza spese folli.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto dico, di fatto parlavo di acquisti azzeccati, senza spese folli.



Cavani equivale al 75% del potenziale azzurro.Senza è durissima.


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> lo conosciamo benissimo Dela.








Un signore d'altri tempi


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Degno compare del nano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cavani equivale al 75% del potenziale azzurro.Senza è durissima.



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cavani equivale al 75% del potenziale azzurro.Senza è durissima.


Ne sono convinto, di fatto senza Cavani li avrei visti persi ma c'è un però tutto spagnolo...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto, di fatto senza Cavani li avrei visti persi ma c'è un però tutto spagnolo...



Un però che in campionato non ha mai convinto....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un però che in campionato non ha mai convinto....


Ma stiamo anche parlando di serie A, penso che qui possa essere un Mourinho o un Ferguson.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

L'incontro tra De Laurentiis e Benitez si è concluso positivamente

Sky


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

bel colpo del Napoli


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

Bella mossa del Napoli. Via Mazzari dentro Benitez un allenatore con una caricatura internazionale. 

Noi invece prendiamo Seedorf uno che non ha mai allenato in vita sua. Bella roba


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

vi dico questo: se il Napoli prende Benitez il Milan NON prende Seedorf. Juve, Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina, Lazio e forse Roma, partirebbero già con un vantaggio non da poco (avere un allenatore vero). Certo, poi a giocare sono i giocatori (e Cavani lo rimpiazzi solo se compri 2 o 3 giocatori forti titolari), però un Berlusconi che parte già svantaggiato con un non-allenatore non ce lo vedo. A meno che non si chiede una stagione di basso profilo, senza nemmeno la pressione del terzo posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vi dico questo: se il Napoli prende Benitez il Milan NON prende Seedorf. Juve, Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina, Lazio e forse Roma, partirebbero già con un vantaggio non da poco (avere un allenatore vero). Certo, poi a giocare sono i giocatori (e Cavani lo rimpiazzi solo se compri 2 o 3 giocatori forti titolari), però un Berlusconi che parte già svantaggiato con un non-allenatore non ce lo vedo. A meno che non si chiede una stagione di basso profilo, senza nemmeno la pressione del terzo posto.


L'allenatore vale il 40% in una squadra.

Midispiace ma l'Inter prende Mazzari, che senza coppe con una squadra costruire, fara benissimo.
Juve, Napoli, Inter, Fioretina, Lazio e Roma... tutte squadre con un allenatore. Noi avremmo uno che non lo è. Figuriamoci. 
Quello che Allegri ha fatto in questa stagione, è stato distrutto da Berlusca e Biscardi in una serata....
Ora si riparte da zero, senza un allenatore....


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'allenatore vale il 40% in una squadra.
> 
> Midispiace ma l'Inter prende Mazzari, che senza coppe con una squadra costruire, fara benissimo.
> Juve, Napoli, Inter, Fioretina, Lazio e Roma... tutte squadre con un allenatore. Noi avremmo uno che non lo è. Figuriamoci.
> ...


L'allenatore bravo è quello che non fa danni.Le percentuali lasciano il tempo che trovano.Il Napoli se non reinveste bene il ricavato della cessione di Cavani sono cavoli,manco tra le prime 6 arriva.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore bravo è quello che non fa danni.Le percentuali lasciano il tempo che trovano.Il Napoli se non reinveste bene il ricavato della cessione di Cavani sono cavoli,manco tra le prime 6 arriva.


Se non vendono Cavani non investono nulla, se lo vendono investono.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non vendono Cavani non investono nulla, se lo vendono investono.



Dipende che tipo di calciatori prendono.Nel momento della cessioni di Cavani non valgono le prime 6.Poi dopo vedremo come reinvestono il ricavato.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

*Nel Week End ci sarà l'annuncio. Trovato l'accordo per 2 anni con opzione sul terzo. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel Week End ci sarà l'annuncio. Trovato l'accordo per 2 anni con opzione sul terzo. *



Noi invece prendiamo un non allenatore


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

Non so nelle ultime esperienze (Inter e Chelsea), ma mi pare di ricordare che a Liverpool Benitez avesse uno staff parecchio _ingombrante_ a livello numerico.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

3,5 milioni milioni di euro all'anno.

Sarebbe stato ampiamente alla nostra portata.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

*L'annuncio di Benitez al Napoli è atteso tra Sabato e Lunedì.*


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3,5 milioni milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Sarebbe stato ampiamente alla nostra portata.



Benitez è andato via dall'Inde perché Moratti non gli ha comprato nessuno, come avrebbe potuto venire da noi nello stato in cui siamo attualmente???


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2013)

meglio per noi, secondo me sara un buco nell'acqua.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

*Benitez ha chiesto il premio scudetto*. E si pensa ai grandi nomi sul mercato. Il tecnico vorrebbe potenziare soprattutto la prima linea. Il primo obiettivo è *Dzeko*, poi *Silva* del City e *Kalou* del Chelsea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Io dico che basterà anche soltanto un minimo di mercato per rendere il Napoli da scudetto adesso che hanno ingaggiato Rafa.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Benitez ha chiesto il premio scudetto*. E si pensa ai grandi nomi sul mercato. Il tecnico vorrebbe potenziare soprattutto la prima linea. Il primo obiettivo è *Dzeko*, poi *Silva* del City e *Kalou* del Chelsea.



Quotate quando rispondete..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che basterà anche soltanto un minimo di mercato per rendere il Napoli da scudetto adesso che hanno ingaggiato Rafa.



Esatto, se Benitez ha firmato, singnifica che ha avuto delle garanzie. Certo via Cavani per 60/70 e si potenziano con 2/3 giocatori.
L'anno prossimo ci sarà una bella sfida tra Rube e Napoli. Poi la Fioretina sarà più forte, Mazzari con l'Inter senza coppe potrebbe fare benone. Boh la Juve vincerà ovvio,ma sarà una serie A spettacolare. Ovviamente il Milan può ambire al terzo posto


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

seeee silva ahahah, dzeko puo' darsi ma silva costa piu' di 30 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto, se Benitez ha firmato, singnifica che ha avuto delle garanzie. Certo via Cavani per 60/70 e si potenziano con 2/3 giocatori.
> L'anno prossimo ci sarà una bella sfida tra Rube e Napoli. Poi la Fioretina sarà più forte, Mazzari con l'Inter senza coppe potrebbe fare benone. Boh la Juve vincerà ovvio,ma sarà una serie A spettacolare. *Ovviamente il Milan può ambire al terzo posto*


Esattamente, io credevo nello scudetto però visti i movimenti del Napoli e della Juve... l'importante sarà qualificarci ogni alla alla CL, poi la Juve può vincere quanti scudetti vuole, purtroppo non c'è la voglia di essere competitivi. D'altronde quando sei in mano ad un presidente che neanche vede le partite e poi vuole ficcare il naso negli affari della squadra...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Benitez ha chiesto il premio scudetto*. E si pensa ai grandi nomi sul mercato. Il tecnico vorrebbe potenziare soprattutto la prima linea. Il primo obiettivo è *Dzeko*, poi *Silva* del City e *Kalou* del Chelsea.



ma kalou non è mica di proprietà del lille ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Maggio 2013)

David Silva e Dzeko a Napoli. OK.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Per quanto carente a livello qualitativo, sarà un bel campionato a livello di tecnici. Con Allegri, Benitez, Conte, Guidolin, Mazzarri, Montella, Petkovic, in attesa di vedere su chi scommetterà la Roma questa volta.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per quanto carente a livello qualitativo, sarà un bel campionato a livello di tecnici. Con Allegri, Benitez, Conte, Guidolin, Mazzarri, Montella, Petkovic, in attesa di vedere su chi scommetterà la Roma questa volta.



Spalletti?


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2013)

Gran bell'upgrade per il Napoli. Adesso a maggior ragione dobbiamo rinforzarci.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Spalletti?



Credo resterà allo Zenit. Sta già allestendo il mercato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2013)

bravi...niente da dire, non è un fenomeno, ma è un buon allenatore


----------



## gabuz (24 Maggio 2013)

Per me Benitez chiederà Torres


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Credo resterà allo Zenit. Sta già allestendo il mercato.



beh allora Allegri


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Credo resterà allo Zenit. Sta già allestendo il mercato.


Speriamo di non incontrali ai preliminari. Sta volta non sarà liscia.


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

Hahahahaaaaaaa.......Benitez?

lì allenatore peggiore che potessero prendere.....

a napoli giusto uno con le palle come MAzzarri poteva farli vincere tante partite, ma lui lo vedo già esonerato prima di Dicembre


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

*Ufficiale: la conferma è arrivata da De Laurentiis*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

A me Benitez non piace più di tanto onestamente, non sono cosi convinta che faranno un mercato fenomenale solo perché è arrivato lui, vedremo dai


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (24 Maggio 2013)

Andando controcorrente, secondo me Benitez è un grande allenatore, anche se non sono sicuro che gli uomini che ha al napoli siano adeguati al suo modulo.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Maggio 2013)

É la sua dimensione


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Esatto. 
Valencia,Liverpool,Napoli squadre da medio-alta classifica. 

Una serie A del genere :
conte juve
mourinho inter
guardiola milan
napoli benitez
fiorentina montella
roma mazzarri


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

_*De Laurentiis vs Sky: 'Non ho preso Benitez! Imparate a lavorare, cafoni'*_


De Laurentiis, ai microfoni di Rai Sport 1, ha ribadito: "Non è vero che Benitez è l'allenatore del Napoli - precisa - Alciato deve imparare a fare il giornalista. C’è sempre voglia di violenza, di voler dare la notizia a tutti i costi. Io ho solo detto che mi potrei fare un regalo nel senso che sto negoziando un allenatore, ma non posso annunciarlo direttamente perché devo ricevere un via libera. Poi purtroppo c’è questa voglia di dare questa notizia a tutti i costi, tipica della cafonaggine di questo paese. Sto negoziando un allenatore, che può essere chiunque, Benitez come Pellegrini come altri".


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2013)

Il bue che dice al toro c0rnut0, De Laurentis che da lezioni di stile......


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Maggio 2013)

rafa benitez è un ottimo tecnico,credo farà molto bene a napoli.E poi finalmente approda in una piazza dove non ha allenato mourinho,quindi non partirà con la tifoseria contro.Ed il fattore ambientale è molto importante per un allenatore come lui,che ha biogno di tempo per inculcare la sua filosofia di gioco ad un gruppo


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

oh alciato litiga con tutti


----------

